# g0103 and g0121



## bwerner (Aug 13, 2008)

We are getting deniels from Medicare for screening colonoscopies not at high risk v76.51 w/ g0121. Did something change?


----------



## dmaec (Aug 13, 2008)

screening colonoscopy (not high risk) G0121 - frequency is every 10 years - (It hasn't changed)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## bwerner (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you,

I called Medicare again and got a different person and he wasn't sure why they denied the claim, but he is going to send it back through.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

bwerner said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I called Medicare again and got a different person and he wasn't sure why they denied the claim, but he is going to send it back through.



Happens quite often!


----------

